
Peter Thiel Says He Looks For Platforms Big Amongst Small Businesses - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/11/thiel-small-businesses/
======
thesash
+1000 "'The single lowest hanging fruit in the US' is in process automation.”

~~~
jiggy2011
Entirely Agree, look at pretty much any small business and you will be amazed
at how many things are done by hand or in poor ways (really nasty spreadsheets
used as databases spring to mind).

People are always talking about how technology could evolve to make things
more efficient and do the laborious stuff often done by humans.

I don't think people realise how much mileage we could get out of good
applications of the technology that we have _right now_.

